# Help please



## dckc111712 (May 26, 2016)

Looking for a good source that doesn't break the bank but offers quality products, h-as has top notch communication but I feel there products are underdosed, and I recently purchased from a non board source an lost a good chunk of change. I understand forum rules but someone pm me, an help a brother out. I'm also on trt so I know good test when I take it


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Have u tried local sources? I would only go online if it was a last resort u know. Just look around ur area first, it'll be quicker and if something goes wrong, u always know whose teeth to kick in u know..


----------

